
Google: Experimental Flu Trends for Mexico - peter123
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/experimental-flu-trends-for-mexico.html
======
huherto
This is great.

I am wondering if they are including searches in Spanish.

------
dfranke
This is just begging to be subverted by 4chan.

